# Turkey Burger



## swalker (Mar 16, 2008)

Has anyone used Turkey Burger in their smoker? For a meatloaf, etc...
Just checking...I know with  the right spices, they make a good hamburger..
I would like to hear from others with their ideas on smoking turkey burger.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## ron50 (Mar 16, 2008)

I use ground turkey A LOT! In my house it has replaced beef as the meat of choice in hamburgers, meatloaf meatballs, etc. I even use a combo of turkey sausage and ground turkey for a fatty.

It takes on a great flavor in the smoker.

Attached are some ideas for you.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a simple recipe for ya


*Smoken Steveâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Turkey Loaf or Burgers*Temp: 325
Prep time:   30min             Cook Time: 1 hr       Weight: 5lbs
Ingredients:
5 lbs ground turkey
3 eggs
3 or more garlic cloves chopped
Â½ large onion chopped fine
Fresh bread crumbs(4slcs?) & 8 saltines
Fresh basil or dried
4 tb soy sauce
Â½ cp tomatoes sauce
Extra red sauce, tomatoes or ketchup

option: add 2 tb BBQ rub& 1 tee pepper

Notes:
For turkey burgers, just make patties, freeze, cook direct from frozen.  For loaf, make 3lb size of 1.25â€thick x 9â€long x5â€wide

Method:
Mix real well, form 2 loafs or 1 loaf and burgers. Use a piece of foil to flip meat loaf onto the grill/smoker, cook 20 minutes, rotate 90 degrees if you like grill marks,cook 20 more, flip, *coat top with sauce,* cook till 165 degrees.  If you want more smoke, slow down your temp once the loaf is solid---don't want to have it fall apart on ya---this is why I make it 1 1/2 inches thick.


----------



## morkdach (Mar 16, 2008)

make summer sausage just replace ground beef,pork,deer with turkey tastes great and heathy


----------



## swalker (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips....I am new to eating lean turkey burger....seasoned right, it is very good...I want to try them and a meatloaf in the smoker...they have to be good...

Steve


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 20, 2008)

Good luck with it---keep in mind that when you cook or grill turkey burgers, they act different then hamburg, they can crumble if your not careful.  That's why I cook them direct from frozen, and only flip when I know they are half cooked.  They are really juicy and flavorful, family loves them:-)

PS, don't overcook em---160 is fine, then let sit


----------



## ron50 (Mar 20, 2008)

According to the USDA ground turkey should be cooked to an internal temperature of 165 degrees. This is from their website:

*"8. How should ground poultry be cooked, stored and handled?* 

*A.* Ground poultry and ground poultry dishes should always be cooked to 165 Â°F internal temperature; leftovers should also be reheated to 165 Â°F or until hot and steaming. Always wash hands, utensils, counters, cuttings boards and sink with soap and hot water to prevent cross-contamination of cooked food with raw products. "

More info can be found here

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/Fact_Sheets...fety/index.asp


----------



## lc in va (Mar 21, 2008)

turkey and burger, do they belong in the same sentence much less the same word.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 21, 2008)

You are right Ron,

Seriously, Thanks Ron for pointing that out, you never know who has been grinding the meat and whether or not they have clean equipment.

Like most chefs who want moist and tender food, I tend to push it a bit knowing that when you pull the product from the heat that it will rise some, so if I were to re-think my post to keep ya-all 100% safe, I would say, pull it at 160 so you get a 165 Â°F internal temperature after it sets.  My experience tells me that Hi heat grilling up to 155 (and setting for 5 min)works just fine, but if you are skeptical, then you should trust your government.  Please, though, don't cook your turkeys to 180!!!  You will be sad after unless of course, you need a good boat anchor!!


----------



## ron50 (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL Why not?


----------



## abelman (Mar 21, 2008)

Just to be clear and it seems this has drifted a bit, but the original recipe calls for 165. 

So, it's all good and the confusion is gone. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 21, 2008)

True Abelman, but I have to admit, I usually pull the burgers a little earlier because of there smaller size, they are easier to dry out.  Either way, we are only talking a few degrees:-)  

Although, haven't had a bad one yet---mmmm, little mayo, tomato and lettuce on top, yum:-)


----------

